# Dry Skin



## Lucy Vizsla

My 19 month old Vizsla Chevy has very little hair, in some spots, which is pretty normal. He is starting to get dry skin and we do not over bathe either of our Vizsla. Does anyone know if there is a lotion I can use for him? or if I can just use normal people lotion with no scent or for sensitive skin?

Thanks


----------



## gunnr

Lucy

I'm going to take a different point of view and ask what his diet is. You may just want to supplementing his diet with a fish oil capsule twice a day.

I don't know how often you bathe your dog. Mine get bathed only when they need it. If they roll in something, need a medicated shampoo because of briars, fleas, mud , horse poop, etc.
I wonder if Johnson's Baby lotion would help in the short term?


----------



## kotamcd

Lucy, 
we have an 8 month v with dry skin. We have been told that a dog shampoo with oatmeal is good for dry skin.


----------



## Lucy Vizsla

Thanks that all sounds great! I will look into it more.


----------



## Kailua

Snickers has dry/sensitive skin, so the vet suggested washing him with Hexadene shampoo. I also give him one fish oil capsule with his food everyday.


----------

